# Dell - Vostro How to turn off the bluetooth radio?



## GuyRoth (Mar 23, 2010)

I have got a *Dell Vostro 1014 laptop*.

I am trying to shut down the bluetooth device and still keep the wireless connection open to have network through it but so far I couldn't do it.

When I tried to disable in my "bluetooth device" through windows 7 dialogs kept the bluetooth light on the laptop on so I figure that bluetooth keep broadcasting.

The only way to turn the light off, was by pressing fn+f11 in the laptop's kewboard, but this shut down both the *bluetooth* and the *wi-fi *connections.

How can I shut the bluetooth?
I also found Dell support site unhelpful. I couldn't register and put question in their fourms!!! (here: http://support.dell.com/)

Thanks ahead


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried disabling it via the bios or device manger


----------



## GuyRoth (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi joeten,

I tried to turn it off through Windows' device manager but could find a way to do it - do you know how?

And regarding the bios - that doesn't make sense that I'll have to restart my computer every time I want to change the state of the bluetooth.

In every mobile today you can do it within 2 clicks. It shouldn't be more difficult in an advanced laptop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you have a bluetooth icon in your control panel in their you will find near the top of the page bluetooth settings ,for device manager you need to locate the device right click on it and choose disable


----------



## GuyRoth (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry - didn't help.
I tired to disable bluetooth device from the device manager but I kept seeing the light of the bluetooth on the laptop's leds on.

I also open some windows dialog called "bluetooth settings" that has options like "allow bluetooth devices to find this computer" but I couldn't find their options who shut down the bluetooth laptop's light so I suppose that the bluetooth radio broadcasting is still active!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that leaves taking a look in the bios where it may have a on.off or disable option which if saved ie F10 should keep it off this is just a possible.


----------

